# Híbrido Sanken SI-1025E



## Kikero (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola a todos:
Tengo desde hace mucho tiempo, dos CI SI-1025E de Sanken, de los cuales no tengo esquema de conexion de sus patillas. Es un circuito hibrido de potencia de unos 25 a 30 W de salida, un poco antiguo.Si alguien dispone del esquema estaria muy agradecido.
Un saludo a todos y deciros que el foro es de los mas interesante y me gustaria ayudar en alguna ocasion con mis pobres conocimientos.
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola, antes que nada, preguntarte si este c.i. es de un amplificador Rotel en origen. Lo digo porque si tienes los dos IC y funcionan, es posible que en el mercado estén agotados y puedas sacarles un dinerillo vendiendolos como repuesto vintage.

Particularmente tengo una coleccion de amplificador ROTEL y te pongo el link para que veas el integrado si es el mismo. Si eso hablamos
http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/ra214.htm  (mi web)
y ademas te he encontrado el diagrama. Saludos.


----------



## Kikero (Mar 30, 2007)

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Hola, antes que nada, preguntarte si este c.i. es de un amplificador Rotel en origen. Lo digo porque si tienes los dos IC y funcionan, es posible que en el mercado estén agotados y puedas sacarles un dinerillo vendiendolos como repuesto vintage.
> 
> Particularmente tengo una coleccion de amplificador ROTEL y te pongo el link para que veas el integrado si es el mismo. Si eso hablamos
> http://www.audio.ya.com/rotel-hifi/ra214.htm  (mi web)
> y ademas te he encontrado el diagrama. Saludos.



Estoy gratamente sorprendido de la velocidad en la respuesta, lo cual agradezco.
Ahora te explico, el IC no es ese exactamente, te adjunto foto, pero quizas con los esquemas que me mandas pueda orientarme en el patillage, (el mio tiene 7 patillas), ya veremos.
Te dire, que no pertenece a un ROTEL; Yo llevo trabajando en audio desde el 75 , o sea este es un poco mas antiguo que el tuyo.
Por otro lado, tengo un IC de una pequeña etapa STRAUT el SI-1360H, (unos 50W) de la misma epoca que el tuyo, si te sirve me lo dices.Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso (Mar 30, 2007)

Si has entrado en mi web, verás que todos los modelos de rotel de los que te hablé son del 72 al 80, osea, son de la epoca. También tengo un aparato STRAUT, pero es un vumetro de 2x20 leds, ya pondre una foto. Creia que no era una marca....pero es curioso.

Pues lo vas a tener crudo para encontrar el diagrama de este IC. Hace años que tuve un problema con el SI-1020H, y esa referencia E es un tanto rara. Habia una web que era http://www.qrz.ru y alli habia todos los c.i. de audio, características y esquemas, pero no se porque la quitaron. de alli saque muchos de los esquemas de integrados, y los tengo impresos por algún estante, ya que en su dia ví una información muy completa acerca de todos los hibridos existentes en el mercado. Mañana desempolvaré el estante y veré si está ese esquema para tu pastilla vintage de 7 patas.
Estos integrados dentro son muy curiosos, y es que encima de la base de cobre metálica, tienen dos transistores de potencia siliconados, ocho o diez componentes smd y son muy robustos, aunque por desgracia, caen, y cuando caen empiezan las dificultades. 

Mirate el SI1050GL, por si fuese el mismo diagrama.

Bueno recibe un cordial saludo y si precisas alguna cosa en la que te pueda ayudar, aquí estaremos.


----------



## Kikero (Abr 1, 2007)

He visto tu pagina, un verdadero amante de ROTEL.
Yo, hace tiempo que cambie el audio por la informática, pero de aquella epoca me quedaron algunas cosillas como, un VIETA A-3065, un CYBERNET CA-110 (precioso), un SUPERSCOPE R-350 (Maranz), un KENWOOD KVA-502 y una CROWN D-150 (con problemillas) y te diré que fui de los primeros en vender altavoces DAS, (competencia de BEYMA),de los cuales tengo algunas cosas todavia, cualquier dia empiezo a meter cosas en eBay.
Bueno, te agradezco tu interes y para cualquier cosa en Editado por Dano.
Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 1, 2007)

Vaya, curiosamente estuve unos años vendiendo DAS tambien, a la par de JBL, pero actualmente estoy trabajando mucho con Cerwin Vega, Electrovoice y algo mas que me esta funcionando muy bien y luego te pongo un correo te comento unas cosillas. La verdad que hay aparatos que a uno le dejan marca, y por lo que veo viviste bien aquella epoca. 

Un cordial saludo, estamos en contacto.


----------

